# where to get a bale of excelsior?



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey,
can anyone tell me where i can get a bale of excelsior?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't remember, but if you do a search, I believe Sports Doc had mentioned a place where you could get a bail of the wider excelsior. It's been awhile ago, but I think it was him. 
Scott


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

one source of many...

Shredded Wood Excelsior


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

If you are looking for a smaller bale: Shredded Wood Excelsior, 10 lb 1WOOD | Gift Basket Supplies - Wasserstrom Restaurant Supply

-Mike-


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

5lbs Excelsior


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I've used the excelsior from this site also but 5lbs at $16 vs 10lbs at $15 at the site I posted is a lot better deal!



midget said:


> 5lbs Excelsior


----------



## midget (Jul 30, 2009)

but also if you don't want an ton of it, its more small scale hobbiest friendly.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

You can actually get it at a craft store like michael's as well.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, but they don't sell bales there.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Julio said:


> yeah, but they don't sell bales there.


Julio,

I'm on my 3rd bale now from the site Phil listed...I'd suggest ordering the fine stuff, as the coarse stuff can be a bit stiff.
Scott


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Lowe's and Home Depot carries a product for erosion control called seed germination blanket. It comes in a 4' x 50' roll for around $24. It is made from excelsior woven to a fine nylon screen/matt. I've been using it for fruit fly cultures because I have been doing some erosion control on some property I own. No chemicals or fertilizers are added and cheap.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

BTW....I use the "Fine" and not the coarse....because....well....it's too Coarse. lol


I just took another look at that link - it comes in different colours! Periwinkle blue!

"with the discover cushions and the matching side stripe caravan"


----------

